# OpenJDK8 FreeBSD 10.x and OpenNMS



## pathiaki (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

I've been working this for over 6 months.  The OpenNMS people have been really friendly and worked with me (including adding code, conditionals, etc) to support FreeBSD.  However, we're at an impasse.  The OpenJDK8 JRE cores on running. 

I submitted this to the Java people in this link:

https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8098569

They closed it with "FreeBSD is not a supported platform".  I don't like answers like that.

I've asked my contact to re-open it.

Until I can create a port/package for this, I created this:

http://www.opennms.org/wiki/Installing_on_FreeBSD_10.x_with_OpenJDK

However, I have no idea how to proceed now.  I've tried sending things to java@freebsd.org but nothing happens... no replies....

Where can I post this or refer this so it gets something that resembles traction.

Thank you,

Paul P.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2015)

pathiaki said:


> They closed it with "FreeBSD is not a supported platform".


Funny. http://openjdk.java.net/projects/bsd-port/


----------

